# Costs of my education will be $100,000.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

JFKU (John F Kennedy University) BA in Psychology and MA in Holistic Studies Counseling.

There is no other university I want for the bachelors and for Clinical Psychology.

Why?

The Bachelors:

Psychology - B.A. Completion Program - Pleasant Hill
http://www.jfku.edu/programs/programs/psych_couns_gen/ba_psych_ph/

The Master in Arts:

MA Counseling Program - School of Holistic Studies
http://www.jfku.edu/programs/programs/psych_couns_gen/ma_couns_shs/hol_stud/

Tuition and Fees:
http://www.jfku.edu/admissions/tuition/


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

You are really educated, I envy you!


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Check out the fee list... they missed the fee for "breathing air".


----------



## Faded Lines (Sep 22, 2006)

coldmorning said:


> Check out the fee list... they missed the fee for "breathing air".


HAHAHAH. Damn Gerard, that is very expensive. Hey I guess it will pay off in the end though.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I talked to a peer of mine in the campaign, and he attended some Connecticut university as a English major. And it's $120,000 to complete it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Faded Lines said:


> HAHAHAH. Damn Gerard, that is very expensive. Hey I guess it will pay off in the end though.


Yes, it's worth it. It's very worth it.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I checked out those websites. What interesting programs! I don't think we have anything like that in Canada.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I think my education will end up costing around that once I eventually start (and hopefully finish) grad school. Hopefully I can get a lot of grants and tuition reimbursement from my job to cover at least half of it.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

As long as you're 100% sure you want to be a clinical psychologist, sure. 

However, you do realize that you could buy the textbooks and read them without paying quite $100000? You could get your degree at a cheaper school, or maybe you're rich and money is no object to you, in which case, congratulations! 

I'm just saying this 'cause I remember thinking I needed to go to a really good school, but now I know education is what you make of it. And now I'm in debt (from a less expensive public school) and it is scary once you really realize how much things cost.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Why am I not surprise? Education are always so freaking expensive. No wonder they say the rich gets richer and the poor gets poorer.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

The EU paid the fees for my bachelor and the masters will be €500 per semester (= $640) :b


----------



## CAD (Oct 24, 2008)

What a waste! As someone already said, you could probably just buy the books and learn what you need for yourself (with a bit of application and determination). But seeing as you prefix every post you make with your clinical psychology work, you might as well pay it for the sake of continuity.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No offense, but how much of that are you paying for yourself?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

wow, I find the tuition very high compared to a university I use to attend and they have only ma in clinical psychology. Also bachelor of science and liberal art degress in psychology and I ended paying a little over 30,000 for five years including summer semesters.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

I "cheated" on my BA and went Canadian. That cost around 25,000 (American, though I don't know if it makes a difference any more), plus room and board.
For my MS I'll have to go American; it'll cost at least 40,000. But I'm counting on earning the money back many times over. Education is nice, but yeah, there are much cheaper ways of getting that. For the sake of my resume it would make a difference which school I go to--but 40 is actually considered cheap ... 
Something is wrong with our education system, seriously. If we could shorten the process it would make things cheaper and simpler. I don't see what anyone gains by making students go through at least 6 years of college, AFTER high school, just to find a well-paying job.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Mine has cost about $160,000 so far, but I was fortunate enough to have the majority paid for. I still have a hefty loan balance, however. The moral of this story? Go to public universities, kids.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

if you want to go to any private law school, you're basically screwed. My top 5 schools will be over 50K/yr...probably more considering the schools are in some of the most expensive cities in the county and tuition may increase in a couple of years...but if I graduate from there, I'm basically guaranteed a six figure job...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Lisa said:


> The EU paid the fees for my bachelor and the masters will be €500 per semester (= $640) :b


You must pay a lot in taxes though, right?


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

dax said:


> You must pay a lot in taxes though, right?


I don't think a tax could amount to as much as US colleges are costing now. Part of the problem in the US is that universities are pressured to increase tuition as a result of competition, or so says this article:
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/02/college_costs.html

I was talking to a lady who went to school in the 70s and she said her tuition was about $600-700/semester. To my knowledge the US didn't have huge taxes then either.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

To get into the graduate program of my choice, I have to take a few prereqs that I didn't take as an undergrad. I decided to take it at the community college; I'm paying $0.00, and I was awarded a scholarship from an organization so that covers the cost of my textbooks. But that's only for undergrad, and they don't have a lot of courses.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

I was going to go to a super-expensive university too (Waterloo, for Soft. Eng), but that didn't work out thanks to my total inability to share a room with a total stranger. Woohoo, mental breakdowns. It worked out OK, though, b/c now I'm going to a community college that has conveniently just become a university. I'll get the uni degree (in CS, but close enough eh), but it's only setting me back $5k a year plus books, living expenses paid by my parents (as we agreed when I was still a tater tot). My first 2 semesters were free thanks to scholarships, and apparently the government wants to pay me for going because my mom's disabled. I don't understand the logic of this either, but I'm not going to complain if they want to pay for ~3/4 of my college education.

Of course, I'm not going to have people scrambling to hire me when I graduate, like I would if I went to UW. I will actually have to do well in...interviews...ack. But we will cross that bridge when we come to it, we will.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

-


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

my mom lives within walking distance of the pleasant hill one, so I looked at the sites out of curiosity. Seems like a really nice school. Woulda never guessed...I wish i was doing my psych BA there, but yea it seems way expensive (dunno if all my financial aid would cover it), and i don't wanna live w/my nutty mother lol. Good luck w/it!!


----------

